# My mom is frustrated with me



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi
I'm Spookie Samhain, and my mom is not happy with me right now. I'm telling her what to type. Mom says she loves me lots, but that I have to learn to come to her when she calls me. I always come when dad calls me! He give me cookies!

But when mom calls me, I never know what is going to happen. Sometimes we go for rides in the car, and then we go in this place, and this mean guy sticks me and it hurts! One day we went for a ride, and she left me there!!!!!! And when she came to get me, boy oh boy, did my tummy ever hurt. And then there is that bath thing. I really don't like it, and keep trying to get out, but she insists. And then I have to get brushed and dried. Yuck.

Daddy never does stuff like that to me. We all went to kindergarten, and that was fun, but I still didn't quite trust her. She does take me and my grumpy Poodle brother to the dog park. He isn't any fun at all, and never plays with me. Mom says he had a deprived puppyhood, and he is 13 now, and for me to leave him alone. And her granddoggies are old, and everybody is bigger than me. What is a girl to do?

Hi
I took the computer back. The fuzz ball is right, she doesn't trust me. I can't run around all day with a pocket full of Cherrios, but how do I convince her I'm really not a bad mommie?
Barb


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

From your post it sounds like you know what the problem is. You should never call her to come to you if you are going to do the things she does not like. If you need her go get her. If you want her to come when called - reward her for coming. Even if that means they follow you to the kitchen to get a treat. 

Do you do any training with her? Like any obedience or tricks stuff? That's a good way to get your dog to trust you and bond with you.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, we did the puppy kindergarten training at the local AKC dog club. She is fine on leash. I have hopes to train her up to UDX, at least. She willingly goes in the car, she doesn't believe me when I say dog park, or dog school. I thought maybe this is a Maltese thing, as my Aussie wasn't like this. And he ate the Christmas tree when he was 7 months old, spent 4 days at the vet! who took out 12 straight pins, broken glass and a jingle bell.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes I think she is ADD. She would rather play than eat. Or if a bird goes by, it must be chased out of the yard. Or something needs to be barked at, rather than pay attention to mom.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not understand your post. What do you mean by the strange things you are saying."WE GO IN THIS PLACE AND THIS MEAN GUY STICKS ME AND IT HURTS"
"ONE DAY WE WENT FOR A RIDE AND SHE LEFT ME THERE" ??? This post does not make any sense.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She was writing as Spookie, her dog. Made sense to me


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I do not understand your post. What do you mean by the strange things you are saying."WE GO IN THIS PLACE AND THIS MEAN GUY STICKS ME AND IT HURTS"
> "ONE DAY WE WENT FOR A RIDE AND SHE LEFT ME THERE" ??? This post does not make any sense.


As in, the dog was brought to the vet for shots and (I guess) a spay...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I apologize for my previous message on not understanding the original post. It's been a long day, very tierd ....need to rest. Thanks all for explaining.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am the only one in this house that gives Rylee a bath. Trust me after that I get the treatment. She will go to and with anyone that did not play a part in grooming. These little white fluffs are very smart. Rylee knows exactly how to snub me.:smpullhair:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi
Sorry my poor attempt at humor failed. Sorry if I confused/offended anyone.

Bye, nice knowing a few of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

MandyMc65 said:


> From your post it sounds like you know what the problem is. You should never call her to come to you if you are going to do the things she does not like. If you need her go get her. If you want her to come when called - reward her for coming. Even if that means they follow you to the kitchen to get a treat.
> 
> Do you do any training with her? Like any obedience or tricks stuff? That's a good way to get your dog to trust you and bond with you.


 
Excellent advice. I only use the come command when I am willing to give a treat. Come is to be used and obeyed immediately, and to mean only good things to a dog. Since this can be a live saving command, it is probably the most important thing a dog can learn. Obedience training is really the best way to bond and get your dog to trust you.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

It gave me a giggle.  My mom has that trouble with her little poodle and we, also, have no idea how to make her come. lol Sometimes it seems that my dad can just think about her and she'll come to him!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG!!! I thought it was Preston talking. I thought your humor was great!!! Preston really could say every single thing you said (except his grumpy poodle sibling is a girl and 14!), and I've been feeling exactly how you are! I even say many times a week that he seems like he has ADD! I thought it was a boy thing but I guess not. I think Mandy's point is a really good one and I've been guilty of calling him to do something that's not so much fun. I'll work on that. He always wants to play with the poodle who wants to be left alone. I've been dealing with that a lot as well. I'm going to start working with a trainer next week. Good luck to you and let me know how and if things improve.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

One of my yorkies won't have anything much to do with me. She just wants her dad. I think it's because I have to do all the bad things to her -vet, groomer, and worse of all have to be the one to bathe her. It's just not fair.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you the one who does all the feeding, too? I do all of the not fun stuff like combing/bathing, etc., but I also do all the feeding, walks, and lots of playing, so she is more attached to me than everyone else. I think she knows I'm her 'sole provider' and even though my boyfriend plays with her, I think she sees him more as a 'littermate' than anything else. Maybe try to balance it out a little more..?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I find treats help lots! :biggrin: 

My 5 year old untrained rescue has learned to sit in only 2-1/2 months, with the help of bits of cookies! :thumbsup: He used to come to me when called very willingly, but the weather has been very good the last few days, so we have to go back to work on that.

My other dogs, that I have had longer, will sometimes go out the open door, then immediately turn around and come back in so that they "earn" a treat! 

They get treats after having their eye areas cleaned, treats after a major brushing on an elevated surface. Baths are mostly done by a groomer these days.


----------

